# LET forgot password (or create new user) doesn't work



## Mid (Jul 6, 2014)

The mods could disallow this post, but I don't know how I can reach them.

The "forgot password" thing doesn't send mail. I created a new a/c and didn't receive activation mail either (btw, I have no problems with my email). There is no contact link on LET site (except a twitter thing which I don't use). Finally I got a thought of finding a contact on LEB site (and there it is) and posted a ticket regarding this. The ticket is created but didn't have any mail from that too (usually with ticket URL), and updated the ticket and still no response, its about 2 days now.

The chances of myself being banned on LET site not possible, as so far I have only created 1 thread there and didn't do any violations (as always I am    )

*Anybody could create a thread on LET and ask them to check their mail functioning? And tell them there is no easy way to reach them (even a simple contact form would do, even if it says like "we will read only 1 mail a day, so don't mind posting"). *

Or, anybody could try the "forgot password" link there and check whether you get a mail or not, *but I don't want you to take a risk on this for me* (as you would loose your current password and what if the new one doesn't work) and you could be on the same situation as me. *  *


----------



## MannDude (Jul 6, 2014)

@mpkossen

Could also get on IRC and ping Spirit or mpkossen, they lurk both #vpsboard and #lowendbox, I do believe.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 6, 2014)

When did vpsB become LET's support forum...


----------



## Mid (Jul 6, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> When did vpsB become LET's support forum...


I posted this on Pub/Off-Topic section, not unfair I think.

What would you do then? (I don't use twitter/facebook, is that a must to be on LET?)


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 6, 2014)

> *The "forgot password" thing doesn't send mail.*


Your email provider is probably blocking email sent from LowEndTalk's dirty IPs .  The site's 2 mx record IPs 23.94.24.50 and 23.94.24.51 have been on a Spamhaus SBL since May 5th  (that 23.94.0.0/15 range has had 139 SBL listings in the past 9 months).


----------



## texteditor (Jul 6, 2014)

It's for the best, really


----------



## texteditor (Jul 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Your email provider is probably blocking email sent from LowEndTalk's dirty IPs .  The site's 2 mx record IPs 23.94.24.50 and 23.94.24.51 have been on a Spamhaus SBL since May 5th  (that 23.94.0.0/15 range has had 139 SBL listings in the past 9 months).


Reading the title I figured they botched a configuration, but this is fucking hilarious


----------



## Oliver (Jul 6, 2014)

LET email notifications have been broken basically 90% of the time the forum has been up in my experience.


----------



## Mid (Jul 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Your email provider is probably blocking email sent from LowEndTalk's dirty IPs .  The site's 2 mx record IPs 23.94.24.50 and 23.94.24.51 have been on a Spamhaus SBL since May 5th  (that 23.94.0.0/15 range has had 139 SBL listings in the past 9 months).


I use gmx.com email and don't have any problems receiving mails (the same email is used for vpsboard and I am getting mails). So, as you said the problem is LET/LEB mx IPs are on spam black list (yes, LEB too has the same IPs, in fact it is LEBs IP being used for LET).

I guess they don't run any shared/vps hosting, mailing lists, etc with LEB domain, so how come it could be abused? Probably other clients of colocrossing are the culprits, as the entire range is blocked.

The only solution to the problem of being blocked is the wide acceptance of ipv6 and every person connected gets a unique IP always. So the abusers can easily be blocked and only them. Needs a new revolution with DNS, email, etc;  we are still using 30 years old system.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Your email provider is probably blocking email sent from LowEndTalk's dirty IPs .


Interesting...I get them on my gmail.


----------



## frixelsolutions (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello,

I attempted to activate my account there yesterday and never got the confirmation email. Trying to resend it several times did not help. I messaged an administrator and they manually took care of it for me.


----------



## Mid (Jul 6, 2014)

I have sent mail to colocrossing NOC & abuse email contacts, that is the only thing I can do.

The IP is also listed on apews.org.

Probably they shouldn't run a mail server and start to use gmail.

My email provider is GMX.com and used by thousands I guess.


----------



## Mid (Jul 6, 2014)

frixelsolutions said:


> Hello,
> 
> I attempted to activate my account there yesterday and never got the confirmation email. Trying to resend it several times did not help. I messaged an administrator and they manually took care of it for me.


I don't know how you messaged them, which I can not when I am not able to login. Some one told to IRC @mpkossen , but I have never been to IRC.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 6, 2014)

Since they (CC) refuse to unfuck their spam blacklists, the least LE* could do is use Amazon or any of the reputable mail providers for their outbound email so it actually **works**


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 6, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Since they refuse to unfuck their spam blacklists, the least LE* could do is use Amazon or any of the reputable mail providers for their outbound email so it actually *works*


If they did that that would be them acknowledging that there is a problem,


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 6, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> If they did that that would be them acknowledging that there is a problem,


What problem? Oh do you mean the little problem that 59% of ColoCrossing's IPs (426K of 724K) are now blacklisted by Spamhaus?, including  3 entire /15's


----------



## frixelsolutions (Jul 6, 2014)

Mid said:


> I don't know how you messaged them, which I can not when I am not able to login. Some one told to IRC @mpkossen , but I have never been to IRC.


I was able to sign in without the confirmation email. I was not able to post or reply, but I found the first administrator from the rules thread, sent a private message, and they activated my account manually.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 6, 2014)

Why don't you people just email ColoCrossing instead of using this community as a helpdesk?


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Why don't you people just email ColoCrossing instead of using this community as a helpdesk?


If there are other types of posts about Colocrossing you have to tolerate these kind of posts as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 6, 2014)

mikho said:


> If there are other types of posts about Colocrossing you have to tolerate these kind of posts as well.


I don't "have to" do anything son. I'll make commentary where I please.


----------



## drmike (Jul 6, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> If they did that that would be them acknowledging that there is a problem,


If they unfucked their spam network and blacklists, that would require kicking out their spam customers...

Me, I think they need such shithead spam customers to stay afloat financially.

Now mind you, this isn't some theory of  mine.   I recall recently on LET they were chatting up about hiring some help to create content on LET/LEB, and later Biloh I believe it was, said they don't have the money to pay... As if the money from LE* is being siphoned off to fund other things.... Pretty good sized chunk eat month to make disappear.

If you don't have spare funds from the LE* ad slush fund to pay... well you fail at finances or are funneling...  Same people, so I expect same outcome on the server rental, bandwidth, etc. part of the company.  Which would have them looking for coins under cushions - and thus, for eons, the spammers and their daily need for more clean IPs.

You know Spamhaus has Velocity down to a mere 9 entries (which is impressive) until ou start tallying the IPs in those 9 listings.   2 /15's, 1 /16, and a /17 to start.  Those are big blocks of IPs rendered useless.

Yes, it's poetic that their two easy money schemes have stomped upon one another.  LE* new signups and others with no tolerance or followup, won't be jumping into the sites... Reducing activity, interest, etc.  All due to dirty IPs more than likely.  This should drive down general ad views and value to ad buyers - which should yield an ad rate reduction / income reduction.


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I don't "have to" do anything son. I'll make commentary where I please.


I doubt you are old enough to call me son, if you comment where you please, others do the same.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 6, 2014)

Find an admin over there and do the needfull.


----------

